# UFC 40 Line Up



## ace (Oct 24, 2002)

Carlos Newton Vs Pete Sprat
Robbie Lawler Vs Tiki
Chuck Liddell Vs Renato Sobral
Matt Huges Vs Gil Castillo

Ken Shamrock Vs Tito Ortiz

My picks Are

Shamrock
Newton
Lawler
Liddell
Huges.

Post your own please.
Or just pick mine LoL


----------



## ace (Oct 25, 2002)

:lookie:


----------

